

Show HN: ISBN Data as a Service - gigadb
https://www.gigadb.com/

======
virmundi
What's the value add of this service vs other free ones? I can think of two
really complete, and really free services: Product Advertising API[1] and
ISBNdb[2]. In fact with Product Advertising API from AWS you can make money.
Display all of the details from AWS on your page/app and then provide a handy
link (with or without pictures) to buy the book.

The best I can see is that the product might reduce bandwidth usage because
you're providing scant information per request. At the same time, that's
increasing HTTP requests and all of their headers, so maybe it's a wash?

[1]-
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSECommerceService/latest/DG/CHA...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSECommerceService/latest/DG/CHAP_Intro_AAWS.html)
[2]- [http://isbndb.com/api/v2/docs](http://isbndb.com/api/v2/docs)

